# tired of iOS bashers



## highcadence (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm quite fine with iOS 5.0.1 on the iphone. I think its polished, elegant and "ease of use" is unmatched. I love my calendar , home screen, and apps, and how it looks and functions.

I'm really getting tired reading and watching all these techie sites posting about ICS and going about a 4" screen blah blah. I for one love the size of the iphone. I don't want some e-book reader sized phone which demands two hands. 

Almost daily I have to read and hear all about Android this, and ice cream sandwich that. I did test 2 android phones, and found both froyo and gingerbread horrible from a users perspective compared to iOS 4 and 5. 

I'm just sick and tired of these android folks thinking they have something superior ? In my opinion, they do NOT and are still very far away from it. 

I don't think Apple has anything to worry about with iPhone nor iOS. 

Is it just me or do others feel the same way ? 

thanks for rant... so needed it


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Seriously, who cares? Let it be what it is.

I don't care if people bash ios, macs, or any apple products in general. Use what you like, and move on. Everyone is entitled to what is better. What is better is determined by the user.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Some of the newer Android phones do have gorgeous screens. But they are becoming too large. Starting to remind me of those large old cell phones! The iPhone size (and I don't own one) is a very functional size.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Just ask the crowds of people in Beijing whether they would prefer iOS or Android. And there's a lot bigger market in China than in North America. Plus, it's not the size that matters so much as the _resolution_. Retinal display is tough to beat.

Crowd Too Big, Beijing Apple Store Cancels Sale - ABC News


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

What's interesting is if they do go the 4" route... Are current iOS apps going to support the 4" screen, or are they going to be upscaled Retina apps? Who knows?


----------



## adyblain (Jun 27, 2008)

Totally agreed. Bigger is not better. Apple designed the iPhone the size it is so that you could use with one-hand. Look at the split keyboard on the iPad... goes to show you that thought was put in to the product, not just bigger = better, let's grab some money out of the market. Problem is, people want to hate Apple just because. You can't deal with that excuse so don't bother. Just look at their Android and say, "that's nice," and then go on using the hundreds of subtle features that makes iOS and Lion amazing OSs.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

To me, I see so many parallels between the past early Mac vs Windows industry vs the current early iOS vs Android industry. 

The Mac jumped out to an early lead with innovation, but then the vultures swooped in. You have WIndows, which wasn't as good, but "ok enough" for a lot of people, who were woo'd by cheaper hardware, mass production due to licensing. 

For a lot of people, ok enough is ok, and they are easily woo'd by spec sheets and big numbers. Just like now, a bigger screen, a bigger "list of features" (Whether they are good features or not) for a lower dollar amount must mean it's better. 

That's happening to a great extent now and I'm really interested to see how things play out. 

I think Apple has a great advantage this time in that they have like 80 Billion dollars to play with, and they are playing the game well in terms of buying out obscene quantities of RAM and displays and throwing money behind building plants and with that, there isn't a really huge price gap, and they can still hold onto healthy margins. People will still pay a premium for amazing products and innovation, but not too much. 

Also, whether Apple can keep innovating just as wells, sans Mr. Jobs. 

But anyways, back on track. I know what you mean about the iOS bashers. 

I learned a long time ago, that one of the most useless things in the world, is a Mac vs PC debate. At one point, I decided I wasn't going to care anymore, and my life became a lot better. 

Do the same of Android vs iOS.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

ehMax said:


> To me, I see so many parallels between the past early Mac vs Windows industry vs the current early iOS vs Android industry.
> 
> The Mac jumped out to an early lead with innovation, but then the vultures swooped in. You have WIndows, which wasn't as good, but "ok enough" for a lot of people, who were woo'd by cheaper hardware, mass production due to licensing.
> 
> ...


+1

Many people feel their 'choice' is the right one and need to push that on other people to justify it...like it's an extension of themselves.
Myself,...it's a device that works for me. It may not for you. No biggie.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

The mainstream always, ALWAYS settle for the "not as good but cheaper" option.

The only exception to this that I have *ever* seen in my adult life is the iPod, iPad and iPhone. On this level iOS is even more revolutionary than most people realise.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Really, iOS bashers are worse than Apple fans? So many comments about Android are misinformed. Choice isn't bad, and Android has made some great strides. I use an iPhone 4s, iPad 2, and a Galaxy Note, and can tell you that I won't give up any of those form factors for a while (If I had to choose I'd dump the iPad). The Note makes a great reading device I can fit into my pocket; the display is gorgeous, and Android has apps now that more than compete with the iOS equivalents. If you really have a lot of your ego invested in iOS - and I really cannot understand this - I would be worried about Android, which has in the last few months - become a real option now.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

milhaus said:


> Really, iOS bashers are worse than Apple fans? So many comments about Android are misinformed. Choice isn't bad, and Android has made some great strides. I use an iPhone 4s, iPad 2, and a Galaxy Note, and can tell you that I won't give up any of those form factors for a while (If I had to choose I'd dump the iPad). The Note makes a great reading device I can fit into my pocket; the display is gorgeous, and Android has apps now that more than compete with the iOS equivalents. If you really have a lot of your ego invested in iOS - and I really cannot understand this - I would be worried about Android, which has in the last few months - become a real option now.


Can Android access your iTunes library? If not, then I can hardly see the "equivalence."


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> Can Android access your iTunes library? If not, then I can hardly see the "equivalence."


Yes it can. And if you don't have iTunes you can still access your music. 

Can ios access my Google music library? Oops. 

Some people don't have or don't want to use iTunes, and wouldn't consider iTunes compatibility an essential feature; however, with Android, you can use it or not, it's your choice. The price you pay for that is that it's not always as easy as "hello, plug in your iPhone and let it sync".. at least not yet.

Then again, with my Android devices, accessing my music for me is as easy as entering my Google user and password when I first turn on the phone then tapping the Music app.. And it asks me if I want to access my Google Music. Yup, I do, and boom my whole music library shows up (up to 20 000 songs for free). Which btw is exactly what I have in my iTunes, because Google Music Manager uploads any song I have in iTunes as long as they're DRM-free.

See, we could debate back and forth like that... then again I would hope anyone involved in such a debate would at least know both sides well otherwise it'll just devolve like all other bash threads.

All I know is Android works very well for many things, iOS works very well for many things too, sometimes I'm jealous of my dad's iPhone but then I try to press the "menu" or "back" buttons and I get confused LOL. 

I'm glad I got Android because I can get a smartphone that's waterproof, has great Google integration, has an NFC chip so I can take the train, buy stuff, etc without pulling out cash or my wallet, has infrared so I can exchange pics and contact information with other people, and has many apps that are very useful in Japan (where I live). But I'm not gonna go to every iPhone user and spit at them (they can spit at me though, my phone is waterproof and will survive beejacon )... Those online debates are just useless, though I do hate when I see people spread misinformation about either platform. I try not to get involved but overall ehMac is more mature than many other forums so I don't mind as much.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

milhaus said:


> Really, iOS bashers are worse than Apple fans? So many comments about Android are misinformed. Choice isn't bad, and Android has made some great strides. I use an iPhone 4s, iPad 2, and a Galaxy Note, and can tell you that I won't give up any of those form factors for a while (If I had to choose I'd dump the iPad). The Note makes a great reading device I can fit into my pocket; the display is gorgeous, and Android has apps now that more than compete with the iOS equivalents. If you really have a lot of your ego invested in iOS - and I really cannot understand this - I would be worried about Android, which has in the last few months - become a real option now.


I have to agree. Bashers in general, both fandroids and fanbois together, and there are plenty, are just plain useless. Insecure little nincompoops that have little to offer than their toxic shouting that generally is just verbatim of some blog they read.

There are plenty of pros and cons for the platforms, use what you want. This constant sneering of we're the king of the castle is tiresome. And merely gives others more reasons to mock the users.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've just found out that I have unlimited BBM with my new cell phone plan,
Trouble is I have an iPhone 4, How does that work?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

If NanoStudio was available for Android, I'd switch immediately. iOS is boring and outdated. It totally lacks imagination and creativity. Apple's UI team has become far too complacent, or the higher ups just don't have any vision as to what an OS can be.

There are some aspects of Android UIs that I like, but a lot that I don't. The iPhone's hardware is definitely fast enough to handle much more than simple icons on a screen, and I've been wishing Apple would do something about it already.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

If I was to switch, I'd probably look at Windows Phone. I've tried Android phones in the past and have been unimpressed every time.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

patrix said:


> Yes it can. And if you don't have iTunes you can still access your music.
> 
> Can ios access my Google music library? Oops.
> 
> ...


A rather long answer to a rather short question, but thanks for being thorough.  And I'm glad Android is working well for you, Patrix. See? Fanboys can be reasonable.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> I've just found out that I have unlimited BBM with my new cell phone plan,
> Trouble is I have an iPhone 4, How does that work?


If you're communicating to other iOS users, then you already have iMessage, which makes BBM redundant. From what I understand, BBM is designed to work between two Blackberry users, encouraging platform "stickiness."


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

fjnmusic said:


> Can Android access your iTunes library? If not, then I can hardly see the "equivalence."


Wow, what a surprise... another iOS user who knows very little about Android... If you have an opinion, great. Please make it an educated one.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

milhaus said:


> Wow, what a surprise... another iOS user who knows very little about Android... If you have an opinion, great. Please make it an educated one.


Glad to see you're trying to keep hostility out of the discussion.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> A rather long answer to a rather short question, but thanks for being thorough.  And I'm glad Android is working well for you, Patrix. See? Fanboys can be reasonable.


Yep like I said people on ehmac are way more reasonable than elsewhere lol

Glad the explanation helped understand a bit more


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

milhaus said:


> If you really have a lot of your ego invested in iOS - and I really cannot understand this - I would be worried about Android, which has in the last few months - become a real option now.


If the product works, then it works. Personally, I prefer Apple products because I know how to use them and they work well within my ecosystem. Options are great and it's great that Android is becoming an option. However, that's not the point right now. The main point is that people have to stop fighting about products and brands. People are used to certain products and they will do anything to uphold the "honour". I think the OP is using the example of iOS bashers as this is a Mac/Apple oriented forum, so it would make better sense for the argument. 

In the end, use what works for you and be happy.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I have no problem with competition, but I do have a problem with inaccurate portrayals of a company's success or failure. I have read with interest about the rise of Android smartphones and the decline of the iPhone in terms of market share. However, a stat I just read in Yahoo Finance should be of interest:

"Apple’s share of the United States smartphone market rose in the fourth quarter. It jumped from 26% to 43%, mostly at the expense of Android , which slipped from 60% to 47%, and Blackberry , which continues its slide hitting 6%, compared to 8% in the third quarter and 19% a year earlier."

A rather startling number, I'd say, no doubt in response to the release of the iPhone 4S.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Weekly-Tech-Biz-Cheat-Sheet-wscheats-4032012039.html?x=0


----------



## steviewhy (Oct 21, 2010)

sudo rm -rf /


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> If you're communicating to other iOS users, then you already have iMessage, which makes BBM redundant. From what I understand, BBM is designed to work between two Blackberry users, encouraging platform "stickiness."


I don't think the two are the same thing at all. The difference doesn't mean much to me, but ask any young person and they'll fill you in in a hurry. I was quite righteously when I suggested they were somewhat similar.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> I don't think the two are the same thing at all. The difference doesn't mean much to me, but ask any young person and they'll fill you in in a hurry. I was quite righteously when I suggested they were somewhat similar.


I think the point of the question was whether BBM has any use for an iPhone user. This is only for Blackberry users, no? And iMessage is Apple's attempt to create its own private texting network using your data plan, bypassing your carrier's texting plan, although you can still send texts the other way if need be.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> I think the point of the question was whether BBM has any use for an iPhone user. This is only for Blackberry users, no? And iMessage is Apple's attempt to create its own private texting network using your data plan, bypassing your carrier's texting plan, although you can still send texts the other way if need be.


no I was addressing the idea that iMessage makes BBM redundant. Only if you aren't interested in BBM, because iMessage is enough for you. Otherwise, they are -not- the same. Somewhat similar at best.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Lawrence said:


> I've just found out that I have unlimited BBM with my new cell phone plan,
> Trouble is I have an iPhone 4, How does that work?


This is the post I was responding to. Unlimited BBM is not useful for an iPhone, since iPhones cannot make
use of the BBM system. That's why Apple came out with its own proprietary system, called iMessage, which only iOS users can access.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow people. I love my iPhone but Android is kinda cool. The big screens would be great for watching Netflix on, they have a few hacker apps Apple would never allow. But I would never make one my go to phone again, I had one for about half a year and common occurrences would include phone.app crashing (IT'S A PHONE! FIX YOUR CORE APP!), battery draining (aka when Wifi hotspot is left on by accident, iPhones auto shut off this function if no connections have been on for awhile), and just some neat ideas executed pretty poorly. Still a neat platform though.

Competition is always a good thing. They will keep each other on their toes.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

dona83 said:


> Wow people. I love my iPhone but Android is kinda cool. The big screens would be great for watching Netflix on, they have a few hacker apps Apple would never allow. But I would never make one my go to phone again, I had one for about half a year and common occurrences would include phone.app crashing (IT'S A PHONE! FIX YOUR CORE APP!), battery draining (aka when Wifi hotspot is left on by accident, iPhones auto shut off this function if no connections have been on for awhile), and just some neat ideas executed pretty poorly. Still a neat platform though.
> 
> Competition is always a good thing. They will keep each other on their toes.


It may be more than a few hacker apps for Android as time marches on. The following article demonstrates one of the benefits of the "walled garden" approach to what gets approved for the App Store, even if the user has to sacrifice some "freedom of choice" in the process.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygre...w-evil-apps-will-evade-googles-scans/?view=pc


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

It's good really for the users of the platform. But in the end, thinking back to what happened with apple and the leaky sieve that windows proved to be, how'd that argument work out?


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

The OP makes a good point about the rampant Apple and/or iOS bashing online. I especially detest the agressive, arrogant and self-righteous behavior, but I try to ignore it as best I can. To each his own I say - there is good and bad with both platforms - I just prefer the way Apple does it. But to blatantly call us "mindless"... "blind"... "sheep"... "elitest"... "stupid". . . whatever - gets to be a bit much sometimes. The truth is (well, my truth anyway), is that I find fellow Apple followers to be quite mindful, astute and intelligent, quite the opposite of how we're portrayed. 

Unfortunately, these unpleasant comments from "iOS-racists" are most likely just symptomatic. Once again, the anonymity of the internet allows for certain drunk-like behaviors. And so we tend bear the brunt of some very vocal, disgruntled Android fans.

While I can appreciate the more open environment of Android (the ability to tweak endlessly is addicting), I find I am much more productive and much less annoyed and/or frustrated using Apple products. And to me, this alone is totally worth any extra cost - it's called value. Call me what you want, but I'm a cog in Apple's business model and am happy to be a part of it (for many good, well thought out reasons) - this does not make me a sheep in any way whatsoever.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

To all those IOS bashers: IF YOU DO NOT LIKE IT BUY SOMETHING ELSE XX)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I generally don't wade in on topics like this as (to me) it's like arguments of yore between Sega and Nintendo fans, Mac versus PC, Ford versus Chevy. Yawners. 

In December I bought my second Android device, a Samsung Galaxy S Vibrant. Decent phone with a stunning 4" Super Amoled screen. Just gorgeous. It's what made me buy this device as an upgrade from an older Android phone with a screen that's a bit too small for my (ahem) aging eyes. These days I find even the iPhone screen too small and that's what's kept me from getting one. To me 4" is the sweet spot for cellphone screens.

As for the OS itself, I am not particularly enamoured by anything Google (and its most vocal proponents can be tremendously annoying), but Android does what it is supposed to do. I find it choppier than iOS and not as well organised but it looks alright and there is nothing in its daily use that particularly offends. I don't love it but I don't hate it.

If Apple releases a new iPhone with a 4" screen, I'll consider getting one. Failing that, my next phone may not run Android - it may very well be a WP7 (or WP8) device as long as it has a 4" screen. I've demoed a couple of WP7 phones; while the OS may in certain quarters be a subject of ridicule and not that appealing to everyone I find it graphically pleasing, refreshingly different from iOS and Android, and _very_ smooth & responsive. Hopefully more WP7 devices will hit the Canadian market this year - though I like Microsoft about as much as I like Google, I think they have a good thing going with WP7 and I hope it makes gains.

Bottom line for me - choice is good. Use whatever phone pleases you.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

What annoys me about Apple/iOS bashers is the frequent use of the phrase "drinking the koolaid." They could at least check their facts first. It was Flavor Aid. You could look it up.


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

This is a ''My father is stronger than yours'' kinda debate and blah blah!!

I first bought the Iphone 3G back in the days and then switched to a Nexus S now running ICS. I'm happy with my phone but sometime I miss my iphone. Would I go back to the iphone? probably not because some of the most important feature I need from a phone are not working on the iPhone. For some other people those features I really need are worthless so THEY would prefer the iPhone over my phone and I totally understand.

It's all about what YOU NEED and what YOU WANT. I'm pretty sure come Windows Phone users are very happy and good for them!!

Just stop trying to convince yourself that you own the best phone on earth!


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

You know, the more I look at this situation from an unbiased eye, the more I find it funny. Microsoft has a truly superior mobile OS - rock solid with stunning design and unique features - but no market share. Apple is the big corporation with the majority market share but not the greatest experience (in my opinion), and they are constantly made fun of. The strangest part of all this for me is I own a Windows Phone, and it feels like back in the day when I owned a Mac (and nobody else did)... kind of like I'm "in the know" and nobody else is. Apple fans make silly assumptions and uneducated remarks, and I just quietly smile and enjoy my phone. Funny how tables have turned.

A7


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't find the visual design of WP in any way appealing but I have noticed that it is at least a) their own design, not a "poor man's iOS" like Android is, and b) I've not heard of any problems or issues (which may of course be due to the fact that you alone account for 20 percent of the people using it!) 

Sorry, but I specialize in cheap (but hopefully funny) shots.

But seriously, while I can't agree with your conclusion that WP is a better experience, I do give MS a lot of credit for not, well, being typical MS with this one. They're letting Google do that, and while WP is not for me, it does earn a lot of respect from me and I would frankly prefer it be "the competition" over "the stolen OS." I have no problem with competition, and I'm genuinely happy if WP users are happy with their phones.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Seems to me that the designing big colored tiles would be a heck of a lot easier than animating a page of detailed little HD icons.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Boy the iOS bashers have been highly active today with the new iPad announcement. They can't seem to stop bitching about how it sucks because it doesn't have a quad core processor even though it has been shown that even the iPad 2 beats the pants off of any of the quad-core android tablets out there when it comes to performance.

It's just so silly to me that they still think specs matter so much, and that they assume more cores automatically means better.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> Seems to me that the designing big colored tiles would be a heck of a lot easier than animating a page of detailed little HD icons.


Seems to me you don't know anything about the OS. 

The live tiles are just that... live. Some are flat coloured tiles with live info, others are dynamically panning and fading pictures from my photo library, some are dynamically changing weather images. That's far more complex than an icon, HD or not.

A7


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

a7mc said:


> Seems to me you don't know anything about the OS.
> 
> The live tiles are just that... live. Some are flat coloured tiles with live info, others are dynamically panning and fading pictures from my photo library, some are dynamically changing weather images. That's far more complex than an icon, HD or not.
> 
> A7


You're right. I know nothing about the OS except for what I see in pictures. And the pictures make it look simplistic and boring--far from dynamic. If I see a Windows phone up close I might change my mind.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I find it is a _refreshingly different_ paradigm and I like it a lot. My next smartphone will run WP7. I'll very likely switch to Rogers when they release the Nokia Lumia 900 this Spring.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I've used a Windows Phone device for about a month last fall. I feel that is a great platform and far better than android, however I found that it's biggest weakness is the apps department and that the OS still feels a bit like they are playing catch up. I would certainly recommend it over android and I believe that the Windows 8 tablets will be far better than android has shown to be and will give Microsoft a full ecosystem of devices that work very well together for the first time ever.


----------

